

Ask YC:  Who benefits by not requiring mandatory voting in the US? - amichail

Could someone shed light on this?
======
david927
Mandatory voting seems a bit extreme. Maybe the first step would be to join
the rest of the world and have two or three voting days and have at least one
or two of those days on a weekend. Some countries give a day off work, which
isn't a bad idea either.

------
tjr
The people who are presently not voting, by and large, don't vote because they
don't care enough about who's in office to bother voting. I don't think we can
expect these people, if forced to vote, to put any significant effort into
deciding who to vote for.

So who benefits by forcing them to vote? Would it just be random? Or would
certain viewpoints/candidates be propelled by ignorant, disinterested voters?

------
cstejerean
Mandatory voting sounds like a bad idea. Personally I would be in favor of
requiring a minimum degree of political knowledge to vote.

------
rms
The Democrats and the Republicans.

------
CBurns
Everyone.

~~~
amichail
<http://reddit.com/info/68jye/comments>

